

Show HN: ZSH plugin every developer should use - peter12355

Hey HN,<p>if you are a developer you will probably know the following situation: You are going to a certain project directory and then you are searching for this one command which was specific to this project or you just want to go through the last commands you typed into your shell while you were working in this directory.<p>If you ever had this problem and are using Zsh, you should check out this zsh plugin I wrote: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tymm&#x2F;directory-history<p>Let me know what you think!
======
cauterize
I was excited until I saw it needed pip intervention. Not that Python is bad,
but mixing environments raises skepticism in me. However, it is a fantastic
idea.

~~~
peter12355
Thanks! Understandable. I feel the same way. This was just the easiest and
fastest way to do it for me. But yeah, maybe I will try to pack everything
into one big zsh plugin file in the future.

------
jwilkins
any reason you didn't use [https://github.com/jimhester/per-directory-
history](https://github.com/jimhester/per-directory-history)

~~~
peter12355
Yes. I didn't want to manually switch between global and per directory history
all the time.

